# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  What is the best wood for lining eves?

## celestem

There is nowhere else to post this so I thought people who have done patio decking might have also done eve lining. too... :Smilie:   *What is the best timber to line eves with?*
Given that there is the occasional possibility of water  on them from gutter overflow or roof tile leakage, I want to find out which timber lining is most durable.  *MAINTENANCE?*
The often used fibre cement sheeting is virtually maintenance free, except for the paint every 10-15+ yrs.  How do timber lined eves stand up to the test of time, particularly water damage.   
Maybe they are a modern craze that nieve people install not realising the future maintenance issues - oiling, painting, water damage etc ??

----------


## bpj1968

Me I used normal v-jointed pine lining boards.  I then stained them with Merbau decking stain  They came up well, except for the lap joints which opened a bit and the bare pine is visible.  I had to go over these again with the stain.  I did use some LOSP pre-primed quad to hide the gap between the lining  board and the fascia and also the lining and the house wall.  They have been up for a few years and they haven't got wet.  I suspect if they did it shouldn't be too big a problem and would dry out, unless they remained wet for some time. 
I also put is stainless downlights.

----------


## Reno Nation

We used VJ Pine and painted it with Sikkens Filter 7, including one coat on the back to try and protect against moisture.
It's been up two and a half years now and no problems yet! 
Wayne www.renonation.com.au

----------


## celestem

Doesn't untreated or unpainted pine go grey over time?   
I have seen some houses that have lined their gables with timber and while at first it looked OK, within a year it looked grey.

----------


## bpj1968

Sunlight does most of the damage, so UNDER the eaves doesn't see it, and in my case the stain would hide any slight discolouring.  I wouldn't use it on a wall though.

----------


## TermiMonster

Western Red Cedar would probably be the best, but also probably the most expensive.  If you use pine, prime the backs and all cut edges before you put them up.  (Also, at least one coat of top coat, before you put them up, so that when they shrink, you don't get bpj168's problem.
cheers
TM

----------


## Black Cat

My house, built in the 1880s, has baltic pine eaves, painted. No sign of problems except a little rot in the end grain which could be avoided if you prime them before you install them (not done here, but replacements will have it done).

----------

